# Casual census of translations you use



## Polanus1561 (Dec 20, 2022)

KJV - church use and it’s my main most of the time for ministry 
Esv - for easier reading of large chunks
NASB - for different renderings, when I want to estimate the underlying biblical language underneath
csb - recently used, more literal than the nlt. Dynamic equivalence choice.


----------



## MyCrows (Dec 20, 2022)

I use the NKJV for personal study, and family reading/devotions.

Other than that I have a great appreciation for the KJV and ESV.


----------



## aaronsk (Dec 20, 2022)

NKJV - primary. (Previously ESV before TR)
KJV & ESV - For comparison in study - NKJV reads easier. 
CSB - for an additional opinion. 
Geneva - Deep in study


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 20, 2022)

NKJV and ESV


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV for church, NIV for personal use, sometimes KJV..


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 20, 2022)

NASBU most of the time.

I do like the ESV, NIV, HCSB, CSB, but I’m teetering on NASBUO.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Dec 20, 2022)

I do use the KJV when I preach as that is the version of choice around these parts, I reckon.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 20, 2022)

Reina Valera 1960, every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NM_Presby (Dec 20, 2022)

I was reading NKJV for a bit, but I’m back on the ESV train. I use the ESV for basically everything. In addition to my switch back to a more critical text position, I have come to feel the ESV is noticeably more readable without sacrificing much in the way of accuracy/detail. 

I do check notes in the NKJV occasionally, and I also have an NET which I consult when studying in order to get an alternative translation, and for the notes.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 20, 2022)

Greek and Hebrew. I find them be much more literal than other translations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## B.L. (Dec 20, 2022)

Here's what my translation rotation looks like...


Primary use:

ESV - Primary translation at Church; primary translation for 1st pass through of my Bible reading plan (use a reader without verses or references)
KJV - Personal preference for Bible study and devotional reading; secondary translation for 2nd pass through of my Bible reading plan
NIV - Occasional use for casual reading; use for 3rd pass through of my Bible reading plan

---

Honorable mentions:

NKJV - formerly was the primary translation I used for Bible lessons with my kids; mostly sitting on the bench these days
NLT - on rare occasion when I want to sit and read for a long stretch I'll grab my old Schuyler
NRSV - I own a Cambridge edition with the Apocrypha that gets read on occasion; mostly sitting on the bench these days
CSB - I own a Ancient Faith edition that I occasionally pick up to read Early Church commentary
RSV - I own a copy of an edition printed in the 70s, but rarely read from it today

---

Not used:

NASB - I don't own a Bible in this translation and only very rarely use it electronically to compare against the KJV in SwordSearcher9.
LSB - I don't own a Bible in this translation and have no plans to purchase one.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2022)

My church uses the ESV. I generally use it when teaching sunday school as primary and if I'm asked to read Scripture during worship. I don't know that I would use the ESV regularly if my church did not use it.

For my daily devotional reading (generally large portions) I generally use the NIV84 but I've started using the CSB as well. 

For study, I tend to go for my NASB95 or NKJV, as well as my NET Bible for the notes. For a while I was using my NET Bible for devotions but even though I love the notes, I don't love a lot of its final choices.

Others I use with some frequency: NVI (my favorite Spanish translation. I try to mix in some use of this to keep my Spanish sharp); NLT (as close to a paraphrase as I'll ever get); KJV (still like to reference it sometimes and especially appreciate its renderings of poetry).


----------



## Jack K (Dec 20, 2022)

My church uses ESV, and the publishers I most often work with all prefer ESV as well. So ESV has become my default choice even for most of my personal study. When our kids were young, we used NIV 1984 for family devotions, but that's a while ago now.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Greek and Hebrew. I find them be much more literal than other translations.


I hope one day I can say that's my main Bible, but I'm not there.


----------



## joebonni63 (Dec 20, 2022)

Just Two right now ESV & either the 1560 or 1599 Geneva Bible seems like a good batch to read .............


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 20, 2022)

Personal - KJV
Family - NKJV
Occasional for comparison or family devotions - NLT


----------



## davejonescue (Dec 20, 2022)

NKJV


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 20, 2022)

Taylor said:


> Greek and Hebrew. I find them be much more literal than other translations.


I actually do primary read the New Testament in Greek. I have a Greek Orthodox bible, which is comparable textually to other received text bibles. My Hebrew is not there yet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 20, 2022)

For English, I use the KJV almost exclusively. When I want to get the fuller sense of a text, I use the original languages.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 20, 2022)

I often use the SMV for the Psalms.


----------



## JH (Dec 20, 2022)

Same as Tyler. KJV exclusively, sometimes I read the Metrical version of the Psalms.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 20, 2022)

JH said:


> Same as Tyler. KJV exclusively, sometimes I read the Metrical version of the Psalms.


Is that Snizort FCC in your pic?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV for church and has become my default (and is my current read-through)
NKJV “if I had my druthers”
LSB for word-for-word purposes
NRSV89 for enjoying reading
NIV84 & BSB for regular comparison 
Others “as I feel like”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV exclusively.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 20, 2022)

KJV 95% of the time. I'll dip into the NKJV for the other 5% just for a change and to see how they rendered certain passages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Dec 20, 2022)

Jake said:


> I hope one day I can say that's my main Bible, but I'm not there.


Me, either. I was totally joking.


----------



## Northern Crofter (Dec 20, 2022)

1599 Geneva.


----------



## Northern Crofter (Dec 20, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> Reina Valera 1960, every time.


Have you looked at the new TSB Spanish New Testament at all? (I think they are planning to complete their full revision of the RV this year).


----------



## JH (Dec 20, 2022)

TylerRay said:


> Is that Snizort FCC in your pic?


Yes sir. Love the look of the congregation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 20, 2022)

1. NASB95
2. KJV and CSB are both close seconds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AOB (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 20, 2022)

Northern Crofter said:


> Have you looked at the new TSB Spanish New Testament at all? (I think they are planning to complete their full revision of the RV this year).


Very briefly. Personally I don't see any reason to disrupt the status quo, which is the vast majority of churches using the RV-1960, since it's a solid TR translation that's not all that difficult to understand. The language is already updated in significant ways from the original, published in the 1580's, by the replacement of obsolete vocabulary. The only thing that's "obsolete" is the use of vosotros, but that's still in use in Spain to this day, so it's not even analogous to the KJV using thee, thou, and ye, which are obsolete everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 20, 2022)

Charles Johnson said:


> thee, thou, and ye, which are obsolete everywhere.


I thought there were some rural areas in the UK that still use thou at least.


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV for church, NKJV for personal use. TNIV to become more woke.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CJW (Dec 20, 2022)

KJV for private and family.
1545 Luther for German memory work.


----------



## Mr. Edward Bryant (Dec 20, 2022)

I use the English Standard Version for church (although, they tend to use the New American Standard Bible [NASB]).

I use the New King James Version for my personal use.


----------



## NM_Presby (Dec 20, 2022)

Speaking of Bible translations, it seems like there has been a pretty seismic shift in which Bible translations are most popular recently (at least in terms of what is being bought). 

This year the KJV has dropped from the top two where it has been for time immemorial all the way to #5, with NIV, ESV, NLT, and CSB ahead of it in that order. 

Interesting how the market is shifting.


----------



## Mr. Edward Bryant (Dec 20, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> Speaking of Bible translations, it seems like there has been a pretty seismic shift in which Bible translations are most popular recently (at least in terms of what is being bought).
> 
> This year the KJV has dropped from the top two where it has been for time immemorial all the way to #5, with NIV, ESV, NLT, and CSB ahead of it in that order.
> 
> Interesting how the market is shifting.


Indeed, and to think that there use to only be one Bible translation... crazy.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 20, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> Speaking of Bible translations, it seems like there has been a pretty seismic shift in which Bible translations are most popular recently (at least in terms of what is being bought).
> 
> This year the KJV has dropped from the top two where it has been for time immemorial all the way to #5, with NIV, ESV, NLT, and CSB ahead of it in that order.
> 
> Interesting how the market is shifting.


Source?
Don’t think it says a lot. When was the last time any of us _bought_ a KJV?


----------



## NM_Presby (Dec 20, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Source?
> Don’t think it says a lot. When was the last time any of us _bought_ a KJV?


This is according to one of the Christian booksellers associations. https://christianbookexpo.com/bestseller/translations.php?id=1222

And fair point, of course we don’t know how directly purchases correlate with what’s being read.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 20, 2022)

NM_Presby said:


> This is according to one of the Christian booksellers associations. https://christianbookexpo.com/bestseller/translations.php?id=1222
> 
> And fair point, of course we don’t know how directly purchases correlate with what’s being read.


Additional point is I don’t know if TBS would give their stats to this poll for example, but I’ll stop this point now.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 20, 2022)

ZackF said:


> NASB95


Do you prefer the NASB95 over the LSB? Just curious.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 20, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Do you prefer the NASB95 over the LSB? Just curious.


Stephen, what do you think of the LSB now since time has passed? For me, it is a good reference to look at when at my computer, but not for reading. The NASB with footnotes serve me fine


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2022)

Mr. Edward Bryant said:


> Indeed, and to think that there use to only be one Bible translation... crazy.


Whenever that was, it wasn't very long as Christians very readily and eagerly translated the Bible to new languages as the Gospel spread. And English has been blessed with a multitude of translations for a long time. Even the KJV was controversial to some Puritans who clung to the Geneva and other Bibles before it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 20, 2022)

KJV and ESV for personal. Family and church, mostly ESV. I still have the hardest time departing from my trusty RL Allan Longprimer KJV. The cyclopedic concordance is awesome, as is the reference system, and it even includes helpful manuscript info. After two decades with it, it's what I think of when I hear "bible." 

LSB this year as well to study and compare to the NASB.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 20, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Do you prefer the NASB95 over the LSB? Just curious.


I don’t have any experience with the LSB.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Dec 20, 2022)

ZackF said:


> I thought there were some rural areas in the UK that still use thou at least.


Perhaps "obsolete everywhere in writing" would be more precise then.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Dec 20, 2022)

I use the KJV for personal devotions, family devotions, and study (with Greek and Hebrew as primary). The church I attend has ESV in the pews, but I use Greek and Hebrew.


----------



## TheInquirer (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV for church and study, CSB for reading


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV for services. ESV, NASB, and KJV for personal study.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 20, 2022)

My favorite is the ESV, and I have the ESC study Bible. I also have the Reformation Heritage Study Bible, KJV. I have used the NKJV, but no longer own one. Occasionally, I use the NIV.


----------



## John The Baptist (Dec 20, 2022)

B.L. said:


> ESV - Primary translation at Church; primary translation for 1st pass through of my Bible reading plan (use a reader without verses or references)


Is your ESV reader online?


----------



## John The Baptist (Dec 20, 2022)

ESV for pretty much everything. I own a CSB but it doesn’t get much use. To be honest, I don’t cross reference often, though I should.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 20, 2022)

Doing the M'Cheyne 1 Year Bible Reading Plan the past 8 years I've used a different English translation each year.
2015 KJV, 2016 1599 Geneva, 2017 '95 NASB, 2018 NKJV, 2019 (2011) NIV, 2020 '89 NRSV, 2021ESV, 2022 NLT.

For 2023 I intend to use the LSB. Each year besides my primary translation I dabble in any one of the above to compare. Also the NET (hardcopy full notes) which I like very much.

I began seriously reading the Bible in 1986 with a New Scofield KJV. I quickly purchased an NIV to 'interpret' various parts I found difficult. I used those two exclusively for 25 years before I began broadening my horizons with alternative English translations.

I suppose my favorite out of all of them has become the ESV, though I have high expectations for this LSB coming up in the new year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RaderSDG00 (Dec 20, 2022)

NASB 1995 and I don't think I'll ever change. I do have a RHB KJV Study Bible and an ESV Study Bible but those I use mostly for the notes and occasional cross reference. When I first became a Christian, though, I used an old 1984 NIV that I had so I do have somewhat of a soft spot for that one.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 20, 2022)

NASB for myself and our homeschool.
The church uses NIV84 so it's at my computer with my style guides and references. My ESV packs well so I take it when traveling. (How's that for a deep reason?)


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Source?
> Don’t think it says a lot. When was the last time any of us _bought_ a KJV?


12 years ago. Leather bound and in great shape, despite penciled notes and oily fingers. No need for a new one.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 21, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Source?
> Don’t think it says a lot. When was the last time any of us _bought_ a KJV?


I've purchased KJVs for me, my wife, and a few of my kids within the last 3 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 21, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Stephen, what do you think of the LSB now since time has passed? For me, it is a good reference to look at when at my computer, but not for reading. The NASB with footnotes serve me fine


Hi John. I have been thinking of this issue myself. I like what I see. However I have created another forum so others can comment. It is an interesting issue to discuss.


----------



## pmachapman (Dec 21, 2022)

NKJV for church. ESV for family devotions (I don't mind if sticky fingers use it!). KJV for personal reading.

I have been enjoying reading the Psalms in the NKJV for personal devotions with a little "Spurgeon and the Psalms" NKJV Psalter I picked up recently.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Source?
> Don’t think it says a lot. When was the last time any of us _bought_ a KJV?


Not since May

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevieG (Dec 21, 2022)

I use the ESV and and NKJV for my personal reading and studying. The church I am in uses the NLT so I have to use it for all my sermon prep.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 21, 2022)

pmachapman said:


> NKJV for church. ESV for family devotions (I don't mind if sticky fingers use it!). KJV for personal reading.
> 
> I have been enjoying reading the Psalms in the NKJV for personal devotions with a little "Spurgeon and the Psalms" NKJV Psalter I picked up recently.


Curious is if the ESV is different enough that your family uses a ESV at home and NKJV in church


----------



## pmachapman (Dec 21, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Curious is if the ESV is different enough that your family uses a ESV at home and NKJV in church


I asked this question of a friend who brings his ESV to church, and he said he notices the differences (we are going through Luke on Sunday mornings), although he called them minor.

I chose the ESV at home for practical reason (worn old pew copy, large font, happy for kids to use near food), and as we are working through 1 Samuel, I haven't need to correct any readings. When we did 1 John I switched back to the NKJV as I prefer the TR.


----------



## therussellhome (Dec 25, 2022)

ESV - Primary translation at Church
NIV - Primary translation at home and for personal


----------



## beloved7 (Dec 25, 2022)

KJV - my only personal translation.

ESV - our family translation, wife and children use this. It’s also what I use for family worship.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 26, 2022)

beloved7 said:


> KJV - my only personal translation.
> 
> ESV - our family translation, wife and children use this. It’s also what I use for family worship.


Church translation?


----------



## beloved7 (Dec 26, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Church translation?


Sorry, forgot about that.. NASB. Though almost everyone brings their own Bible. I don’t see many of the brethren using the pew bibles.


----------



## jw (Dec 26, 2022)

For private study, I like the KJV, but for devotional reading I prefer the KJV. The KJV is a favorite of mine, and I also really like the KJV, not to mention my use of the KJV and the KJV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 26, 2022)

jw said:


> For private study, I like the KJV, but for devotional reading I prefer the KJV. The KJV is a favorite of mine, and I also really like the KJV, not to mention my use of the KJV and the KJV.


I wish you would just be clear about which translation you use. Your post is difficult to decipher.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Praying 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 26, 2022)

Taylor said:


> I wish you would just be clear about which translation you use. Your post is difficult to decipher.


Right. He may be using AV instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Funny 1


----------



## beloved7 (Dec 26, 2022)

I know so many use the KJV exclusively for TR reasons, but for me admittedly the driving reason is because the translation is locked; I never have to worry about it changing in my lifetime. 

Not the most academic position obviously, but little old me finds comfort in that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iainduguid (Dec 26, 2022)

beloved7 said:


> I know so many use the KJV exclusively for TR reasons, but for me admittedly the driving reason is because the translation is locked; I never have to worry about it changing in my lifetime.
> 
> Not the most academic position obviously, but little old me finds comfort in that.


So if your translation is demonstrably incorrect, you would rather it stayed the same than it be corrected? I understand the attractiveness of a settled translation, but it is worth thinking through the implications of that position.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 3 | Sad 1


----------



## beloved7 (Dec 26, 2022)

iainduguid said:


> So if your translation is demonstrably incorrect, you would rather it stayed the same than it be corrected? I understand the attractiveness of a settled translation, but it is worth thinking through the implications of that position.


Yes, because the counter argument is never having a settled canon for the entirety of my life. I am not comfortable with that. I know your background and interests in textual criticism and that’s great, but I think memorization for the layman is a critically important thing.

Besides, the KJV language fits the hymnals we sing, the confessions we hold to, and the puritans we read. Textual criticism is an important study for the church but it also seems to be an endless rabbit hole. 

I don’t want to derail this discussion, but we’re never going to get an exact tralation that’s readable in English from the original manuscripts. It is an endless endeavor of splitting hairs and we have an embarrassing amount of solid English translations.

I’d rather see a focus on translating to other languages that need it. I realize you won’t like anything I just said but that’s my two cents on the matter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EuphratesRiver (Dec 26, 2022)

English Standard Version
Literal Standard Version


----------



## jw (Dec 26, 2022)

Anyone here use the Substandard Perversion?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lowlander (Dec 26, 2022)

ESV


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 26, 2022)

jw said:


> Anyone here use the Substandard Perversion?


You may well be the only one familiar with it. Care to enlighten the rest of us?


----------



## jw (Dec 26, 2022)

Phil D. said:


> You may well be the only one familiar with it. Care to enlighten the rest of us?


It's the _NotMyVersion_. All the rage amongst textual peeps these days.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 26, 2022)

jw said:


> It's the _NotMyVersion_. All the rage amongst textual peeps these days.


Ahhh yes, of course.., the good ol' NMV non-onlyism controversy...


----------



## Charles Purrgeon (Dec 26, 2022)

Preferred - NASB 1995 (but not as well known or used in the UK so a more personal usage)
Church use and second preference - ESV
Sermon prep/study - NKJV, ESV, NASB, NIV

And when I get too bogged down in the text and can’t see the forest for the trees, or if I want to read really long passages, I really love my NLT. Fight me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C4MERON (Dec 27, 2022)

KJV - For church and private textual study.
NASB95 - For ‘reading with my boots off’
NKJV - For ‘fam devo’ (See what I did there to make myself sound cool & relevant to my children when conducting family devotions?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2022)

jw said:


> For private study, I like the KJV, but for devotional reading I prefer the KJV. The KJV is a favorite of mine, and I also really like the KJV, not to mention my use of the KJV and the KJV.



It is interesting to consider that the KJV translators did not only read the KJV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## ZackF (Dec 27, 2022)

C4MERON said:


> KJV - For church and private textual study.
> NASB95 - For ‘reading with my boots off’
> NKJV - For ‘fam devo’ (See what I did there to make myself sound cool & relevant to my children when conducting family devotions?)


Wear mismatched socks and you will be over the top relevant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## C4MERON (Dec 27, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Wear mismatched socks and you will be over the top relevant.


Its not been unknown to me….though less cultural relevance and more these-are-slightly-different-shades-so-they’l-do…sort of scenario

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John The Baptist (Dec 27, 2022)

jw said:


> Anyone here use the Substandard Perversion?


You mean The Passion Translation?


----------



## Santos (Dec 27, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> Source?
> Don’t think it says a lot. When was the last time any of us _bought_ a KJV?


I bought a KJV for my wife this year. It was the Heritage Study Bible.


----------



## Santos (Dec 27, 2022)

I use the ESV almost exclusively. Although, I do alternate between my Reformation Study Bible and my ESV Study Bible. And while I am at work on my breaks, I use my MacArthur Study Bible App.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 27, 2022)

Taylor said:


> I wish you would just be clear about which translation you use. Your post is difficult to decipher.



Taylor, I could be wrong, but - hear me out - I _think_ he's talking about the KJV. As I said, though, I could be wrong!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ZackF (Dec 27, 2022)

bookslover said:


> Taylor, I could be wrong, but - hear me out - I _think_ he's talking about the KJV. As I said, though, I could be wrong!


Or the AV!! What is the matter with you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

